# Another new merch idea, for those who appreciate straight edge!



## Variant (Mar 21, 2011)

_*"Do you live straight edge? Well, the conceptual avant cybergrind band &#9829;Kankles&#9829; does too!!! Check out our awesome upcoming merch item: The official &#9829;Kankles&#9829; 'Straight Edge', specifically for use in leveling bars... Because if your bar is not perfectly level, then portions of your martini may spill out needlessly. Thanks to this bit of simple technology (which uses an air bubble suspended in gin) you will never lose a drop of booze again! Hooray for straight edges!"

- Hot Karl Brown, vocalist and lead guitarist from &#9829;Kankles&#9829; -*_


----------



## jymellis (Mar 21, 2011)

alot cooler if it didnt look like it was made for my olady and sold in the spencers "novelty" section 

try yellow with DEWALT letters  (look at little sig under avatar)


----------



## Variant (Mar 21, 2011)

^
&#9829;Kankles&#9829; only uses florescent pink & black/white as our motif... It's for the ladies*.  

*By "ladies", Karl means "dirty whores".


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 21, 2011)

I approve of this potential merch.

You will make it available at your earliest convenience.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 21, 2011)

That's fucking awesome!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 21, 2011)

I will buy this.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 22, 2011)

Karl... Are you in PROVEN by any chance?


----------



## S-O (Mar 22, 2011)

I have been bamboozeled.


----------

